# My goofy Linnies



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I just love this picture of Beau & Nicki they have such a goofy look on their faces, like they are about to have a beak duel.









Here they are on their trapeze, which they shred to pieces









Look at these beautiful feathers









Hide and seek


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh they're so cute!! I really don't see linnies very often, Beau and Nicki are precious!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are absolutely precious  What a joy to see them again


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

They are both very pretty birds. And they are both lucky because they appear to get along very well with each other. Good Buddies.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aw, Beau and Nicki are very cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love the pictures of Beau and Nicky.
It's wonderful to see them again after all this time!
They are simply adorable and I'm sure they manage to get into all kinds of (innocent) mischief.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

These boys are inseparable, they cannot even be out of each others sight or they start calling for each other. When they go to the vet each is in their own little carrier and they have to be kept within sight of each other or they will start screaming.
They are not the most graceful of birds and when they come in for a landing after doing laps I sometimes think they will roll over head first. Their droppings are large and much more loose than a budgie which is fine until during flight one gets flung onto your face
It is the funniest thing to watch them take a bath, for some reason the sound of the vacuum triggers them to get in their bath, they actually roll completely around , Nicki will lay on his back in the bath and open his wings and I will mist him with a spray, they really seem to love water. Once they are done bathing they hang upside down from the top of their cage and flap as fast as they can, their version of a dog shaking after a bath. I have tried to get a video of it but when they see the camera they stop.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my gosh -- your last post had me laughing out loud. :laughing:

I can't imagine seeing one your little Nicki laying on his back in the water. Watching them hang upside down and flap to dry their feathers must be really fun to watch as well.

Thanks for sharing the pictures and stories as they really made my day!*


----------

